# My Horton Kansas Collection



## flint_illustrator

I do a lot of digging in Horton Kansas, a small 1880-1890s town here in NE Kansas. Over the years I've found some really nice drug store bottles and manage to get some of the different sizes of each as well. Here is a picture of my Horton Kansas display.


----------



## sandchip

Very nice!  I know you have to be proud of those.


----------



## flint_illustrator

Yes!! I do a lot of digging in Horton. Getting permission is pretty easy when your good friends with the mayor of that town  He has helped a lot with getting me on places. I have dug him quite the collection of Horton bottles as well. That's the least I can do is give him bottles for getting me on these places.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Fantastic finds!  I really like the embossing on the Pohl's bottles, I don't think I've ever seen a pharmacy bottle with embossing like that.


----------



## flint_illustrator

Yeah!! That Pohl's bottle has some great embossing! It's totally different then any other Kansas drug store I've seen.


----------



## flint_illustrator

Here is a close up of the Pohl's bottle


----------



## RCO

I don't know if I've ever seen that many drug store bottles from one single small town in the same picture before .
its hard to believe there was that many bottles used in such a small town 

the town I live in is bigger than Horton Kansas and I've yet to find an embossed drug store bottle in the wild or even had the chance to buy one . but the town dump is under a parking lot downtown so unless its ever dug it might be hard to find many


----------



## iggyworf

Those are all very nice! I wish I had more time to go and dig.


----------



## flint_illustrator

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff

agree, the highlighted embossing in nice, have never seen any like that from Maine.   Nice collection.


----------



## Ken_Riser

flint_illustrator said:


> I do a lot of digging in Horton Kansas, a small 1880-1890s town here in NE Kansas. Over the years I've found some really nice drug store bottles and manage to get some of the different sizes of each as well. Here is a picture of my Horton Kansas display.View attachment 181365


Alot in Oklahoma to I found old grey drug lady had a store same address still offered to sell it after she always tried to get all cheap I showed her that one her address bartlesville okla I tucked it away slowly lol play me now way lady I'm gone lol yea I was being mean she was a bbbbb

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser

flint_illustrator said:


> I do a lot of digging in Horton Kansas, a small 1880-1890s town here in NE Kansas. Over the years I've found some really nice drug store bottles and manage to get some of the different sizes of each as well. Here is a picture of my Horton Kansas display.View attachment 181365


Your lucky most I find average 6to 8 inches nice bottles

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser

flint_illustrator said:


> Yes!! I do a lot of digging in Horton. Getting permission is pretty easy when your good friends with the mayor of that town  He has helped a lot with getting me on places. I have dug him quite the collection of Horton bottles as well. That's the least I can do is give him bottles for getting me on these places.


They like bartlesville oklahoma any Creek banks where they started pushing bottles towards Creek usually any spots a good spot along the caney river a few protected but as long as your standing so many feet from river free run area just like trapping they can't run Yu offunless your over whatever the footage laws are just like an alley or sidewalk so many feet your safe cities and states have different laws just check what the trapping wildlife footage is usually the same they don't own so many feet from water to the footage boundry inlandot because never trapped don't know that 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser

CanadianBottles said:


> Fantastic finds!  I really like the embossing on the Pohl's bottles, I don't think I've ever seen a pharmacy bottle with embossing like that.


That's no joke artful bottles indeed nice as hell the size to sweet 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser

RCO said:


> I don't know if I've ever seen that many drug store bottles from one single small town in the same picture before .
> its hard to believe there was that many bottles used in such a small town
> 
> the town I live in is bigger than Horton Kansas and I've yet to find an embossed drug store bottle in the wild or even had the chance to buy one . but the town dump is under a parking lot downtown so unless its ever dug it might be hard to find many


The town I'm from Oklahoma has one small store one oilfield business but I don't dig here I go outs town where old town was woods now so back when Frank Phillips hit oil less than 3 miles from here town was a oil boomtown 9 banks then none now and it's 12 streets lol g and 1 quarter mile Yu outa wynona oklahoma.a no never judge by how big it is now. I can dig forever there and never run out bottles and Phillips petroleums next town alot bottles Frank Phillips had alot of inventions and reasearchh  labs Ny company doing reasearchh  find their old dump sites your in heaven whole town of bartlesville okla full of bottles caney river anyway along bike trails go look you'll see Osage county Oklahoma only 10 miles from Kansas border north east okla go dig plenty there just look for glass slides we called just. Glass from broke bottles not took dig Round them 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------

